# WANTED CW Trident Pro 43mm Bracelet



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

View Advert


*WANTED CW Trident Pro 43mm Bracelet*

Looking for a stainless steel Christopher Ward bracelet to fit the 43mm Trident Pro 600.

New prefered but used considered based on condition.

Please contact if you have one to sell.

Thanks! 




*Advertiser*

Stuart2103



*Date*

26/10/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£75.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

